# OMG Surprise labor!!!



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

My yearling ewe Rosie is in labor!!
At least i hope she is or else something is wrong, I went out to feed everyone and couldn't find her. I checked the hutches and found her laying on her side, I was sure she was dead. Then I saw her push *I think* I brought her up to the kidding pen and put Annie, my goat, out in the dog pen, and now shes laying there.
Im not quite sure what to do??? I didnt even know she was pregnant! 
*edit* Nope shes pushing, its labor!!! OMG My baby is in labor!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

Since i dont know how long she was originally out there pushing, how long should I wait before i become concerned?
She is actively pushing.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2013)

Does she have an udder? Most ewes, even first timer yearling ewes, can lamb without a hitch. I'd check on her in a half hour to an hour or so.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 3, 2013)

0h WOW - what a surprise! Praying everything goes smoothly and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 3, 2013)

While waiting for one the other decided to suprise you. I hope this gets Annie going too


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

Nope, as soon as I typed this post out, she pushed out two tiny hooves and a face.
Rosie has had a girl! 
And she seems to be contemplating pushing again,so im going to wait and see if there are twins.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 3, 2013)

This site needs a like button!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

Its a girl!!




And shes up and walking, had some colostrum,




She has this tiny little white tuft on the side of her face, I know it wont stay, but omg shes so adorable!




Shes up and walking now, and even making noises. 




Now the question is...How do i introduce her and the lamb back to the LGD pups? And how to I make sure Rosie is taking proper care of it? I am sure Rosie will be fine, but I just want to make sure and be sure that I have everything right. I was expecting kids, not lambs!! We weren't going to have lambs until the ewes were a year and a half old! She had to of been bred at the farm  we got her from.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> While waiting for one the other decided to suprise you. I hope this gets Annie going too


I hope Annie gets a hint! Omg, im glad I went outside when I did! But now poor Mist is outside and confused, and actually so is Annie...Shes sitting in the dog pen going "WHAT THE &%$$&(!!! get the sheep out of my pen!"


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 3, 2013)

What a little cutie! A happy, well fed lamb has a warm mouth, a rounded belly, and has a big stretch when they wake up. If she's hunched, shivering, or floppy then you can worry. Since she's nursing and walking around already you probably don't have to worry.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful surprise!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 3, 2013)

That's so exciting! How long ago did you get her?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> That's so exciting! How long ago did you get her?


Yeah it is  We got her on January 31st. how many months is it for sheep? Is it the same for goats?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, same as goats. She would have been bred end of October/beginning of November. Did the farm you got her from only have Shetlands?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Yeah, same as goats. She would have been bred end of October/beginning of November. Did the farm you got her from only have Shetlands?


Yup, only Shetlands so she has to be a pure bred. wow, she had to of been really young  
well, hopefully she will be a good mom. Right now shes more interested in her hay while the baby sleeps.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 3, 2013)

Lambing at a year ( give or take ) is pretty standard.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations BlueMoon!... Perhaps not the baby you were expecting, but what a VERY nice surprise after the four grueling weeks you've been waiting on Annie! Now you can put a notch in the barn beam for your first babe, and ooooh and awww over the miracle of birth while you wait for Annie to decide when she's going to have hers!! 

A mighty fine looking babe indeed!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats on your beautiful little lambie


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Lambing at a year ( give or take ) is pretty standard.


Oh ok, then thats good  I read that its best to wait to breed them until they are a year or older, but if thats the case then I feel a lot better about her popping out a baby!
I am still a little shocked!!!  I never expected her to have a lamb!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 3, 2013)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of breeders will wait until a ewe is a year (although it really works out to be 18 months) before breeding for the first time. Theoretically it is better for the ewe because her body has time to develop more and there is less chance of complications. Obviously not an issue for Rosie .


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats on your surprize baby!!!!!!  
I breed all my ewe lambs at 6-7 months and they lamb at 11-12 months! So Rosie is fine!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh ok good to know 

Hey question, how do I reintroduce her and the baby into the herd? I think i'll wait for a day or so until im sure the baby is doing well. Its hopping around all adorably so im sure its all right. But Im mostly worried about the other herd animals and the two LGD's. Should I keep them in a separate pen bordering the herds fence until the baby is a bit bigger? Or should they be fine?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> Congratulations BlueMoon!... Perhaps not the baby you were expecting, but what a VERY nice surprise after the four grueling weeks you've been waiting on Annie! Now you can put a notch in the barn beam for your first babe, and ooooh and awww over the miracle of birth while you wait for Annie to decide when she's going to have hers!!
> 
> A mighty fine looking babe indeed!


Oh goodness you can say that again!! I hope Annie gets the hint and lets her baby out!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 3, 2013)

How exciting is that BlueMoon! I'm so glad everybody is doing well! I had a surprise like that last year, too. My young ewe was bred before I got her, and we seem to forget they had a life before we owned them.  I was just as surprised as you! I saw something coming out of LaLa, was all bewildered, then realized what it was...I went running around screaming like a mad woman "LaLa's having a lamb! LaLa's having a lamb!"     I'm so glad you got to witness it, too. Isn't it the greatest thing ever????  

The baby is adorable!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> How exciting is that BlueMoon! I'm so glad everybody is doing well! I had a surprise like that last year, too. My young ewe was bred before I got her, and we seem to forget they had a life before we owned them.  I was just as surprised as you! I saw something coming out of LaLa, was all bewildered, then realized what it was...I went running around screaming like a mad woman "LaLa's having a lamb! LaLa's having a lamb!"     I'm so glad you got to witness it, too. Isn't it the greatest thing ever????
> 
> The baby is adorable!


Oh my gosh that was beyond exciting!!  My husband just looked at me and shook his head when I told him she was in labor, his response was "Shes not big enough, theres no way, call the vet there s something wrong."
HAH!! She proved him wrong when I ran to the stairs and yelled, "Rosie says *insert word of choice* you, its a girl!!" 
He was stunned and didn't believe me until he saw the baby


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2013)




----------

